# Adjusting wheel alignment.



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good afternoon,
I recently caught the near side front wheel on a kerb edge and noticed the steering wheel was slight off centre.
I decided I better have the tracking checked. After ringing round and finding several tyre depots could not fit the M/H in their premises I found one to do the job. The mechanic set up the laser equipment on the two front wheels but was unable to fit the same to the rear wheels due to the side skirts on my Sundance 630L. I am sure some other m/hs will have the same problem. The mechanic was able to work with just the front items in place as I was able to tell him which wheel had been impacted but have other Owners had the same problem and how did they overcome it?


----------

